# Ben - 3 year old German Spitz - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ben 
DOB - Nov 2008

Ben is a German Spitz who originally came into rescue because his owner had stroke and her daughter didn't like him.
He was in a home for a year, but has now been returned to rescue.

Ben is a quiet dog who loves his walks and socialises well with dogs outside the home. Indoors he prefers to live as an only dog.

Unfortunately due to a previous bad grooming experience (before coming here) where the groomer accidently cut off part of his anus with the clippers, he does not like his backend being brushed or washed so it is important that he is kept clipped as shown in the picture so he would need clipping off at least once every 8 weeks with the hair round his backend being kept short. He will need an owner who will accept that he does not like his bottom being washed and he will need someone who is strict with the rules and does not let him rule the roost. Ben needs to be muzzled when having his bottom washed.
Ben is a very affectionate and loving dog for most of the time, but has extreme fearful moments so needs a very experienced and confident adult handler.
He would suit someone who has expertise in grooming dogs.

Ben is nervy around children and would far suit an older quieter household.

He ignores cats and has no interest in cats or small caged animals.

Ben will need an enclosed garden with minimum fence height of at least four foot high.

Ben is castrated, vaccinated and microchipped, plus will receive flea and worm treatment.

A homecheck will be carried out and minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Ben is in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you tried german spitz rescue ?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

He is already in a rescue.

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Again try contacting german spitz rescue they may just have homes waiting for a dog like Ben.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

tashi said:


> Again try contacting german spitz rescue they may just have homes waiting for a dog like Ben.


They will only help if we sign him over to them, which we do not want to do.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ben is still in rescue and looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a place to call home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ben is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ben is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> They will only help if we sign him over to them, which we do not want to do.


Maybe they would have found him a home in the nearly 2 years you have been looking? 

Unless you have a very good reason for not signing him over?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

The breed rescue have 1 dog up for rehoming, an 11year old, so I expect he would be snapped up


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

2 years after you first posted, and he is still looking for a home.

Why wont you at least _look_ into breed specific rehoming sites?

Surely the dog should come first, rather than who actually rehomes him - this is very sad


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Due to Ben's behavioral issues, we have decided to keep him at the rescue as a sanctuary animal. We do not feel that moving him is in his best interests and he will live his life out with us. 
This thread can be closed.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Maybe they would have found him a home in the nearly 2 years you have been looking?
> 
> Unless you have a very good reason for not signing him over?


Breed specific rescues were contacted re Ben when he was first in trouble. Every single GS rescue they approached recommended that he be put to sleep. 
Therefore we will not be looking for any breed specific rescue space for him. 
Ben is not an easy dog and it has been decided that he will be staying here with us for life as he still has severe problems with being handled by people under certain circumstances. 
I have had Ben here for too long to risk him being euthanased by another rescue. 
He is very happy just where he is.


----------

